# Hiya from AR!



## mimikoh

So I guess it's about time I posted a greeting since I've been trolling for awhile!  Name's Mimi and I've been a proud Kindle-owner for the better part of a year now.  I'm originally from NYC and found myself in a little hole in the wall in Arkansas, so I figured it would be a good investment since there's nothing to do here!  I should mention that I have a thing against Oprah (you'll find my rant in my blog along with some of my more recent book reviews at www.mimi-koh.blogspot.com) just because I think that way too many people are so greatly influenced by her "buy this now just because I said so!" when half the time she really doesn't have any insight on the product or book she's suggesting.  I know that will probably earn me quite a few flames, but I can't tell you how many people I suggested the Kindle to way back when that thought it was a waste....until Oprah told them to run and get it!

Looking forward to some great reading with you guys especially with the book klub!


----------



## cat616

Hi mimikoh.  It is always interesting to have someone around with very strong opinions.  I hope you enjoy Kindleboards as much as I do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mimikoh said:


> So I guess it's about time I posted a greeting since I've been trolling for awhile! Name's Mimi and I've been a proud Kindle-owner for the better part of a year now. I'm originally from NYC and found myself in a little hole in the wall in Arkansas, so I figured it would be a good investment since there's nothing to do here! I should mention that I have a thing against Oprah (you'll find my rant in my blog along with some of my more recent book reviews at www.mimi-koh.blogspot.com) just because I think that way too many people are so greatly influenced by her "buy this now just because I said so!" when half the time she really doesn't have any insight on the product or book she's suggesting. I know that will probably earn me quite a few flames, but I can't tell you how many people I suggested the Kindle to way back when that thought it was a waste....until Oprah told them to run and get it!
> 
> Looking forward to some great reading with you guys especially with the book klub!


Welcome, Mimikoh!

You're in good company here in Kindleboards! COngratulations on your first post, see you in the Book Corner and Accessories!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I hear ya re: Oprah, Mimi.  She does a lot of good work and getting people to read more is some of it.  But I truly prefer to think for myself, and "because XXX said I should" is never a good reason for doing anything, no matter who XXX is!

Hey, it was my favorite gadget before it was hers!  

enjoy the forums!

Ann


----------



## chobitz

Hi mimikoh! I am sort of your neighbor. I live in Shreveport La which is about 45 minutes from the AR border. I also notice you are a Japanaphile like me!

Oddly enough did you know kindle has manga now too?


----------



## mimikoh

I had no idea!  Have any sites to share?


----------



## chobitz

mimikoh said:


> I had no idea! Have any sites to share?


Only 2 titles so far and some manga how to books but its promising!:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=manga


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Mimi! That is my sister's nickname. I hope you enjoy the boards as much as I do. Some great free books in The Book Corner, I got 8 today & I am a happy Kindler   Glad you plan to participate in the bookclubs.

Linda


----------



## Guest

Manga isn't "reading," but in Arkansas, it's practically considered literature. 

Howdy from Little Rock, Mimi.


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Mimi! Glad to have you here...

L


----------



## Sailor

mimikoh said:


> I should mention that I have a thing against Oprah (you'll find my rant in my blog along with some of my more recent book reviews at www.mimi-koh.blogspot.com) just because I think that way too many people are so greatly influenced by her "buy this now just because I said so!" when half the time she really doesn't have any insight on the product or book she's suggesting. I know that will probably earn me quite a few flames, but I can't tell you how many people I suggested the Kindle to way back when that thought it was a waste....until Oprah told them to run and get it!


Welcome Aboard Mimihoh,

I guess you read the book, _Making Friends and Influencing People_, eh?  No flaming from me here.

You can voice your opinion, and if I don't like it, I don't reply...unless it's a direct attack to me, or Our Troops. 

I can't agree with you enough on the O, there is nothing more for me to say on that subject.

As you have lurked around, I am sure you found the helps, hints and tips section on the boards, they will teach you a lot about your Kindle.

I'm so glad you came out of hiding to introduce yourself.

Nice to meet you,

-sailor


----------



## chynared21

*Hi and welcome Mimi...nice to have you here *


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Mimikoh, Welcome.   

Attitude is a good thing.... just not always a broad-spectrum cover-all.

I admit I bought my Kindle during the Oprah show.   Heck, before they went to commercial, mine was ordered.    NOT because Oprah said it was wonderful.  The fifty dollar discount tripped my trigger.

I have desired a Kindle since the concept was initially launched .  When my Kindle arrived, I already had a few hundred books that I had collected over time.  

Not sure why I had Oprah on that day...but, am delighted that I did. No flames.  Just facts.


----------



## mimikoh

Bacardi Jim said:


> Manga isn't "reading," but in Arkansas, it's practically considered literature.
> 
> Howdy from Little Rock, Mimi.


I'm originally from NYC and have been in AR for about 3 years now, so I can poke fun as well as add to this comment! It may not be considered literature in AR, NY, or the moon, but it's another form of entertainment and you know as well as I do that there isn't much along the lines of entertainment in AR!  Beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Angela

Hi mimikoh and welcome to KindleBoards. I am in NE Texas, Longview area. Don't let BJ get to you... he likes to push buttons!


----------



## mimikoh

Lucky for me I like to have them pushed!


----------



## Angela

mimikoh said:


> Lucky for me I like to have them pushed!


Good, maybe you can give him a run for his money!!


----------



## mimikoh

I can sure have some fun trying!


----------



## Guest

*twiddles Mimi's button"

Now dance like Elmo!


----------



## chynared21

mimikoh said:


> I'm originally from NYC and have been in AR for about 3 years now, so I can poke fun as well as add to this comment! It may not be considered literature in AR, NY, or the moon, but it's another form of entertainment and you know as well as I do that there isn't much along the lines of entertainment in AR!  Beggars can't be choosers!


*Hey Mimi...where in NYC were you originally from? *


----------



## chobitz

Angela said:


> Hi mimikoh and welcome to KindleBoards. I am in NE Texas, Longview area. Don't let BJ get to you... he likes to push buttons!


Hey Angela we are practically neighbors! I live in Shreveport, technically its Louisiana but I always say its really east Texas


----------



## Angela

chobitz said:


> Hey Angela we are practically neighbors! I live in Shreveport, technically its Louisiana but I always say its really east Texas


Shreveport is about 48 miles from where I live! Practically next door! Maybe we can meet for Koffee some day... I keep trying to think of reasons to go to Shreveport... there are some shopping centers I would love to check out!


----------



## chobitz

Angela said:


> Shreveport is about 48 miles from where I live! Practically next door! Maybe we can meet for Koffee some day... I keep trying to think of reasons to go to Shreveport... there are some shopping centers I would love to check out!


Bossier City has a newish outdoor mall called The Boardwalk that has tons of outlets and restaurants. Maybe after the first of the year we could 'do lunch'


----------



## Angela

chobitz said:


> Bossier City has a newish outdoor mall called The Boardwalk that has tons of outlets and restaurants. Maybe after the first of the year we could 'do lunch'


That is where I have been wanting to go!! Definitely after the first of the year!! 

I just got word from friends in Houston... It is snowing in Houston, TX!! It was 78 degrees there at noon yesterday! lol


----------



## mimikoh

chynared21 said:


> *Hey Mimi...where in NYC were you originally from? *


Born in raised in Bergen County, NJ (10 minutes from the GWB) then went to college and squatted in NYC up by Riverside Park. Now I split my time between NYC (52nd & Lex) and AR since I'm trying to branch on my company some more and most of my customers are in the midwest. Betcha didn't expect that much detail!


----------



## mimikoh

Bacardi Jim said:


> *twiddles Mimi's button"
> 
> Now dance like Elmo!


Tee Hee! *Dances off like Elmo* Do it again, do it again!

*steps away from the coffee pot* >.<


----------



## chynared21

mimikoh said:


> Born in raised in Bergen County, NJ (10 minutes from the GWB) then went to college and squatted in NYC up by Riverside Park. Now I split my time between NYC (52nd & Lex) and AR since I'm trying to branch on my company some more and most of my customers are in the midwest. Betcha didn't expect that much detail!


*LOL, it's always nice to read about the members here...thanks for sharing. I was born in Manhattan and have lived in all the boroughs except the Bronx *


----------

